# Can I use tapestries to hide accoustical panels?



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I'm interested in hanging a jacquard woven tapestry that made of a cotton blend http://www.realtapestry.com/ECscripts/ECware.exe/dcp?id=001&sku=39070&type=A1QN2&lc=EN over an accoustical panel (yet to be purchased) as part of an accoustical treatment plan. I'll probably get the tapestry anyway, and was wondering if its likely to provide any echo control, dampening on its own and how it would effect the performance of an accoustical panel if one is put behind a tapestry. My reasoning for using something like this tapestry is that 1) I need to do some better decorating in in my living room (which is also where my home theater is located) and secondly, I know I'm likely to have some exposed panels that can't be concealed, but would like to hide some behind wall art to help minimize the recording studio look.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

By itself, it will do basically nothing. What it will do in front of an absorbant panel is dependent on how porous it is.

Bryan


----------

